# اجهزه ايباد 2 بأرخص الاسعار جديده لم تستخدم



## tjarksa (21 أكتوبر 2011)

اقل سعـــر بالبوابه الرقميــه :wink:
آخر تحديث بتاريخ 21/10/2011

الحالــــه متـــوفـــره جميع الاجهـــزه






















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 700x523.





















ايباد2 .. اللونين الابيض والاسود ..


نوع Wifi :- 
لا يدعم الشريحـــه 
16GB Wifi
الابيض بـ 1,869 ريال
الاسود بـ 1,859 ريال




نوع Wifi+3G :- 
يدعم الشريحـــه 


16GB Wifi+3G 
الابيض بـ 2,365 ريال

32GB Wifi+3G 
الابيض بـ 2,735 SR
الاسود بـ 2,699 SR

64GB Wifi+3G
الابيض بـ 3,049 ريال
الاسود بـ 3,019 ريال



للأمانة والمصداقية بعض الأجهزة إصداراتها 4.3.3 والبعض 4.3.5
جميع الاجهزة وارد iStore + خدمة الفيس تايم تعمل بشكل رسمي ..







يوجد تركيب برامج آصليــه مشتراه من appstore الامريكي والسعودي اضافه للبرامج والالعاب المجانيه بقيمة 49 ريال فقط تبلغ حوالي 156 برنامج ولعبه مميزه جميعها بصيغة HD الفل سكرين
( شاشة عرض كبيره خاصه بالايباد ) قيمتها حوالي 1,500 ريال سعودي ..




وخصم خاص على الاكسسوارات [ الغطاء الذكي smart cover اصلي وتقليد - سماعات اصليه - شواحن اصليه - وصلات HD - كفرات اصليه - اقلام اصليه للايباد - لصقة حماية للشاشه - شنط حاميه للجهاز ]





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 674x176 and weights 20KB.









ipad smart cover

​


This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 650x401 and weights 37KB.


​​​​​​​​​



الجلد متوفر

العادي متوفر


.......................................
.......................................



Digital av adapter








.......................................





PowerBlock Plus
​


This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 753x300 and weights 11KB.


​​​​​​​​​​​​


شاحن بيت اصلي 



.......................................


skinny for iPad 2








حافظه ممتازه ماركة skinny


.......................................





case


​


This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 753x300 and weights 33KB.


​​​​​​​​​​​​



سمارت للأيباد مع خلفيه 


.......................................





slimline stylus








.......................................









يوجد الدفع عن طريق الشبكه السعوديه لأي بنك
فيزا - ماستركارد - امريكان اكسبرس + ( 3% )




للحجز والاستفسارات ومعرفة موقعنا : راسلنـــي على :-
الخاص - العام بنفس الموضوع - الايميل بالملف الشخصي -

خدمــــة 


​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اجهزه ايباد 2 بأرخص الاسعار جديده لم تستخدم*

خااطري بوواحد والله

متى تتوقع يوصل ل1500 > حلم ابليس بالجنه


----------



## جنان الخلد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اجهزه ايباد 2 بأرخص الاسعار جديده لم تستخدم*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ...


----------



## جوو الرياض (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اجهزه ايباد 2 بأرخص الاسعار جديده لم تستخدم*

كويس والله ..بالتوفيق


----------

